# أضحك الله سنك



## البريطاني

مرحباً للجميع

قد رأيت هذا اللفظ في بعض المنتديات... 

أضحك الله سنك

 ما معناه؟​


----------



## شخص ما

يعني أسعدك الله كما أسعدتني
هكذا أعرفه ربما يكون الأخوة السعوديين يستخدمونه بمعنى آخر​


----------



## إسكندراني

أظن إنه مأخوذ من حديث نبوي والسن هي السنة (أحد الأسنان)


----------



## Princess Halah

" أضحك الله سنك "

مأخوذه من حديث نبوي..

حسب علمي أنه بمعنى..

أن تضحك بقوه حتى تُرى أسنانك بوضوح..


----------



## البريطاني

أشكركم على تعليقكم​


----------



## Silky_Sword

ليس حديثاً نبوياً، ولكنه تعبير عربي طبيعي أن يُوجد في أحاديث لنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.

وأرى بأنه يعني أيضاً أن تضحك ملء فيك (فمك)


----------



## kanata

*القصة أن أبي حفص عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان أحيانا يريد أن يروح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإضحاكه فكان مرة قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا فأضحه، وعندها قال له أضحك الله سنك يا رسول الله. وكأني به فرح لضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
س،ع*


----------

